# clomid 50mg 2nd month confused!!!



## bev2012 (Jan 17, 2012)

Hi I'm on my second month of clomid after ttc baby #2 for 4yrs with no joy,I had all my tests and found pco and a cyst on right ovary,started clomid in dec 1st month no joy,on cd 2 today and started taking my clomid again 2day,thing is my usual cycle is 30-33 days however after my first clomid round my cycle was 28days so I'm unsure when I will ovulate now As all the online calenders ask how long your cycle is an I'd usually put 33days should I now put 28 or will it be a one off?? Also can I use home ovulation kits as iv been told they can give false readings while using clomid?? Its all so confusing any advice will be gr8


----------



## DBaby2 (Jul 29, 2010)

Hi Bev, I was on clomid last year and it altered my periods too.  I was told by my Doc to just start trying on day 10 and do it every 2nd or 3rd day up to day 20ish and it should cover the whole time.
Good luck x


----------



## bev2012 (Jan 17, 2012)

I will try that tahnks, do you no if clear blue fertility monitors are any good or shud I get just regular ovulation tests x


----------



## DBaby2 (Jul 29, 2010)

Hi Bev, so sorry I have only just noticed your reply question - dummy me!  I will be honest I did not try any of the ovulation tests mainly due to the fact that I knew I would get bogged down in being obsessed with it and would just stress me out.  I know other ladies have and it has been very useful for them.  We simply tried from day 10 onwards sometimes every other day other times every third day.  Clomid did'nt work and it turned out I should never have been on it as the problem was with my DH and not really me!  Have you had your partner's semen checked?  If not press for a test because otherwise it may be a waste of time like it was for me - my NHS hospital wasted 8 months of my life (and I'm still really angry with them - can you tell?!).

Hope things work for you and you do only need clomid to get you pg xx


----------

